# Image übers Netzwerk aufspielen



## Grinser (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
mein Thema hört sich auf den erste Blick wirklich simpel an, doch irgendwie hab ich doch Probleme damit. 
Also es geht darum, ich muss von nem Rechner ne Image ziehen, um ihn kurzfristig wiederherstellbar zu machen. Doch der Rechner hat nichts, kein CD - Rom und auch keine Diskette (auch kein Platz dafür). Für die Erstinstallation kann ich noch tempörär ne Laufwerk einbauen, doch für das Aufspielen von dem Image wäre dies zu aufwendig. 
Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage: Wie kann ich es trotzdem realisieren, Images auf diesen Rechner aufzuspielen? Geht da irgendwas über Netzwerk Eigentlich geht es ja nur ums booten (Memory Stick fällt auch weg....)?
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Danke trotzdem schonmal...

David


----------



## Backdraft (28. Januar 2004)

Bei der Sache fällt mir noch ne Netzwerkkarte mit Boot-ROM ein.

Aber warum zum Teufel ist da kein Platz fürn Diskettenlaufwerk?


----------

